# 13 Fishing Concept TX Reel Worth it?



## SaltwaterGospel (Dec 21, 2016)

Local shop just got a big shipment of these reels, can't find many reviews online. Are they worth the $300.00 price tag?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I had a bad experience with customer service. Took me almost 3 weeks to get a new palm plate after mine fell off. The gentleman who finally got in touch with me told me he had never heard of one falling off while someone was fishing but you will notice they redesigned the reel so they no longer fall off. I was told on a Friday my part had shipped and I should have it by Monday. Well Wednesday came and still no reel so I sent an email and was told it shipped Tuesday??? Others say CS is great??? I like the reel but bought a Lews tournament lite while I was frustrated with 13 and now use it as my primary reel. I loved my Concept until I casted the Lews. G- Luck


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

The Concept 13 TX is supposed to fix everything that didn't work for Texas style fishing. I fished with Jay Watkins earlier this year, and he was fishing a pre-release of it and said it worked well. I fished with Trey Prye a few weeks ago, and he said the same thing. 

My experience with 13 reels was as follows:
1) Concept A - smoothest reel I've ever had, casted a mile, but the paint bubbled up all over the frame from corrosion. CS had it all fixed, for free, within 3 weeks. Looks brand new. 
2) Concept A (another one) - no problems, smooth as silk.
3) Concept C - bearings were toast after a short period of time. I haven't had the time, or inclination to fix it. 

My Lews light has been rock solid from day one. That said, I switched over to spinners almost exclusively (except for topwaters), and have been extremely happy with the change. It's nice to never have to work backlashes again


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm curious as to what didn't work for TX style fishing that they fixed. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Ripin' Lips said:


> I'm curious as to what didn't work for TX style fishing that they fixed. Can you elaborate?


My experience with them was corrosion issues on the C and E


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Profish00 said:


> My experience with them was corrosion issues on the C and E


+1


----------



## Blackhammer (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm tempted to give it a try. So many other reels have issues with corrosion and it'd be nice to be able to worry less about the issues if it works as advertised. I'm torn between a tx or a shimano aldebaran.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Lot, and I mean a lot of hype about it on Facebook.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Picked on up at FTU today. Needed a new reel for wading and was thinking the Curado I 70. Compared the two and just liked the feel of Concept TX better in my hand. I have a few Curado I 200's so they are not unfamiliar. 

Frame felt smaller and fit my hand better. The spool isn't as wide as the 70 but it is deeper, so it actually has a larger line capacity. The handle on the Curado seemed too small and liked the feel of the handle on the Concept better, which is a little bigger. 

Color - A part of me really liked the color fro the pictures I've seen. The actual color is more green than the lighter blue color that come across on pictures. Wish it was more like the picture. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Blackhammer said:


> I'm tempted to give it a try. So many other reels have issues with corrosion and it'd be nice to be able to worry less about the issues if it works as advertised. I'm torn between a tx or a shimano aldebaran.


Aldebaran is sure the winner of the two. Nothing to compare.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Got one and have only used it for two trips but so far so good. Casts a mile super light and smooth and fits in the hand great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Buddy ordered one. It's a nice reel! Looks slick. Haven't really used it yet so no on the water experience with it but first hand out of the box it's nice. I don't think me personally would pay $300 for it though


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

Friend of mine just bought one this past Friday and we fished on Saturday. I casted it a few times, and I was very impressed with the way the reel cast and retrieved. 

I would buy one if I didn't already have 10,000 rod and reels.....


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bump on this subject now that it's been 7 months... Any updated reviews??


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I know a couple guys that fished them all Summer and love theirs. They are smooth and do look purty!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

SSST said:


> I know a couple guys that fished them all Summer and love theirs. They are smooth and do look purty!


I would like to try one of these. But I have 2 As and 1 C. I wade fish 95% of the the time (and in the surf a lot this summer)and these are holding up pretty well so far.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice bump, I'm looking forward to hearing the updates as well. I have an A & C that have never given me problems, but have heard of problems with these reels. Still not digging the color though!


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a couple of the TX. Have held up very well wading all summer. Caught a couple jack Fish with them and handled them very well. Been impressed so far. Have a couple C's also that haven't given me any issues either


----------



## chadbr (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a couple of TX, a C, and an A (I've got a problem!)

Love them all, and I've dunked them all wading and surf fishing... The only issue I have is when a reel gets dunked, they're done for the day. No adjustments will keep it from backlashing... but I think that's common to all bait casters.

All waaaaay better than my Chronarch (I call it my line destroyer).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

chadbr said:


> I have a couple of TX, a C, and an A (I've got a problem!)
> 
> Love them all, and I've dunked them all wading and surf fishing... The only issue I have is when a reel gets dunked, they're done for the day. No adjustments will keep it from backlashing... but I think that's common to all bait casters.
> 
> ...


I dunked my Lews Team Lite a couple of weeks ago. It was early in the morning, I let the water drain out and fished with it the rest of the day without issues. But it did need some serious cleaning... lol


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

I wasn't a fan of the TX at all besides the color. When working plastics the spool was slipping line and when you got a redfish in I thought the drag was weak. I sold both of mine and switched to Lew's Team Lite and it is a night an day difference. The Lew's cast further, drag is solid, and its actually was less.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

hanson696 said:


> I wasn't a fan of the TX at all besides the color. When working plastics the spool was slipping line and when you got a redfish in I thought the drag was weak. I sold both of mine and switched to Lew's Team Lite and it is a night an day difference. The Lew's cast further, drag is solid, and its actually was less.


Are you sure the line wasn't slipping on the spool. That spool is so small and slick a lot of braided lines will slip if you don't use backing or tape it or somthing.

My bad just saw you said it was slipping. Just make you use backing or take to hold line to the spool. I've heard a lot of people that the drag went out and all kinds of things like that but I'm sure it's just the line. You have to take precautions to make sure it doesn't slip with that spool not being wiffled so the line can't grab.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daggerislandreds (Dec 11, 2015)

I have 3 and love em. No complaints or issues.


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have 3 Concept As and all work really well. I use them for both fresh and saltwater and take care of them when I get home. I really wish they made a concept TX in LH retrieve!


----------

